# Halkey Roberts



## Torque (Sep 30, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get old Halkey Roberts long air valve caps?


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone in the swap is selling 6 full valves. You would get the caps and have extra valves.

Halkey-Roberts Valves - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap


----------



## Torque (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------

